# Hashi antibodies



## creepingdeath (Apr 6, 2014)

With Hasimoto's, are the antibodies supposed to go down when your labs are in "the so called range" on thyroid replacement theropy?

Every time I have the antibodies tested they are in the thousands whether I take med's or not .

Without them reducing is it true I will always have symptoms?

I also had TSI tested and it was at 130 ----range >140.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Sure, at the beginning stages, that's suppose to happen. But, often, as things progress, no amount of thyroid meds will drastically change antibodies. And, yes, they usually cause symptoms. Of all antibodies, I'm convinced TSI is the most insidious.


----------

